# MANIACOS TRAGEDY



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

ONE OF THE MEMBERS OF MANIACOS CARCLUB WAS INVOLDED IN A TRAGEDI LAST SUNDAY WHILE ATTENDING A LOCAL PICNIC. HIS CAR CAUGHT ON FIRE WITH HIS WHOLE FAMILY INSIDE . HIS 3 YEAR OLD SON GOT SEVERE 3RD DEGREE BURNS AND HIM AND HIS WIFE GOT INJURED AS WELL . WE HAVE MORE INFO IN THE HOUSTON TOPIC BUT THE L.A. CHAPTER HAS ASKED ME TO POST THIS TOPIC FOR ALL THE FELLOW MEMBERS AND FRIENDS OF THE MANIACOS CAR CLUB THAT MIGHT NOT GO INTO OTHER TOPICS.LETS HELP ONE TRUE RIDER IN TIME OF NEED . I WILL POST EVENTS COMMING UP TO HELP HIM AND HIS FAMILY FOR NOW WE HAVE OPEN AN ACCOUNT TO HELP PAY FOR MEDICAL EXPENSES HERE IS THE INFO:
Wells Fargo Bank
Rolland D Mechill
acc#5358364635
thanks for the support 
my homies 3 year old Rolland 









this was his ride 









and this was how it ended 
































plis keep them in your prayers


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

damn that sucks.. sorry to hear about that


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

PRAYERS TO THE FAMILY FOR SURE


----------



## Ganso313 (Nov 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jan 12 2009, 07:42 PM~12682892
> *damn that sucks.. sorry to hear about that
> *


x2


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

*TTFT for streetshow & everyone on LIL for helping this cause*  :thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:angel: my god bless you & your family in your time of need..


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jan 12 2009, 05:42 PM~12682893
> *PRAYERS TO THE FAMILY FOR SURE
> *


X2 :angel:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

our prayers goes out to his family


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

thanks for the love and support lets try to help the homie out


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

My condolences.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jan 12 2009, 07:43 PM~12682902
> *TTFT for streetshow & everyone on LIL for helping this cause   :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

THIS SATURDAY JANUARY 17,2008 Joe from Swangin Customs,Blvd Aces,Westside C.C and Oreilly Auto Parts will be throwing a benefit car wash for Thomas and his family at the Oreilly on Bissonnet and Wilcrest.Come and show support.If you want more details call
Joe(Swangin Customs)-281-690-0506
Carlos-832-418-1112
lorena-713-898-6956


----------



## LUV ME OR HATE ME (Sep 2, 2006)

our prayers go out to him and his family at this time of need !!!! :angel:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

My prayers go out to him, his wife, and especially, his son. :angel:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

sorry about your tragedy, hopefully the whole family make a speedy recovery. our prayers be with them :angel:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

SORRY TO HEAR ABOUT YOUR MEMBER I HOPE HE GETS BETTER SOON


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

X2


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mannyperez63_@Jan 12 2009, 06:49 PM~12683640
> *our prayers go out to him and his family at this time of need !!!! :angel:
> *


X2


----------



## CHROME WORKS (Jun 5, 2008)

my prayers go out to this family god bless


----------



## DVNRDGRS (Aug 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHROME WORKS_@Jan 12 2009, 07:34 PM~12684234
> *my prayers go out to this family god bless
> *


x2


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 13 2009, 12:40 AM~12682862
> *ONE OF THE MEMBERS OF MANIACOS CARCLUB WAS INVOLDED IN A TRAGEDI LAST SUNDAY WHILE ATTENDING A LOCAL PICNIC. HIS CAR CAUGHT ON FIRE WITH HIS WHOLE FAMILY INSIDE . HIS 3 YEAR OLD SON  GOT SEVERE 3RD DEGREE BURNS AND HIM AND HIS WIFE GOT INJURED AS WELL . WE HAVE  MORE INFO IN THE HOUSTON TOPIC BUT THE L.A. CHAPTER HAS ASKED ME TO POST THIS TOPIC FOR ALL THE FELLOW MEMBERS AND FRIENDS OF THE MANIACOS CAR CLUB THAT MIGHT NOT GO INTO OTHER TOPICS.LETS  HELP ONE TRUE RIDER IN TIME OF NEED . I WILL POST EVENTS COMMING UP TO HELP HIM AND HIS FAMILY FOR NOW WE HAVE OPEN AN ACCOUNT TO HELP PAY FOR MEDICAL EXPENSES HERE IS THE INFO:
> Wells Fargo Bank
> Rolland D Mechill
> ...


Hope everyone that got hurt makes a full recovery.They will be in our prayers.K. C. Majestics


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

thanks for all the love everybody


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

THANK GOD EVERYBODY STILL HAS THEIR LIFE. HOPE THE FAMILY MAKES A FULL RECOVERY. ANOTHER CLEAN RIDE WILL COME LATER


----------



## jayboy1 (Jul 10, 2007)

the just.us family sends there prayers.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin+Jan 12 2009, 07:38 PM~12684310-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHROME WORKS_@Jan 12 2009, 07:34 PM~12684234
> *my prayers go out to this family god bless
> *


*X2*


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

SRY TO HEAR THAT PRAYERS GO OUT TO HIS FAMILY


----------



## boffo (Oct 17, 2006)

REALLY SORRY TO HEAR WHAT HAPPENED WE SEND THEM OUR PRAYERS FROM LOS PATRONES C.C. HOPE THEY HAVE A SPEEDY RECOVERY AND BACK HOME.


----------



## lowlow619 (Apr 3, 2007)

Prayers go out to that family, for real.


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

SORRY TO HEAR THAT, HOPE EVERYONE MAKES A FULL AND SPEEDY RECOVERY.


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:angel: :angel:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

:angel: :angel:


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Jan 12 2009, 09:56 PM~12685726
> *SORRY TO HEAR THAT,  HOPE EVERYONE MAKES A FULL AND SPEEDY RECOVERY.
> *


x2


----------



## MISTER. CEN CAL . (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Jan 12 2009, 06:55 PM~12683720
> *My prayers go out to him, his wife, and especially, his son. :angel:
> *


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*SORRY TO HEAR THAT OUR PRAYERS GO OUT TO THE FAMILIA AND THE MANAICOS...HOPE EVERYTHING TURNS OUT FIRME.......* :0


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

It is an awful thing when somethin like this happens-- and since everybody walked away that day GOD was there- which he will be as well to help them recover .
MY PRAYERS ARE WITH YALL


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

THAT SUCKS HOPE THERE OK , WE SEND OUR PRAYERS ...


----------



## 4SHOW (Oct 11, 2007)

:angel:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

thanks everybody in behaf of the club and my homie thomas his wife and his little boy are still at the hospital and the kid needs to bee transfer out of state for better treatment but money is short so thats why we asking for donations anything would help . thanks for your support


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

:angel: May God Bless them!!! Prayers go out to the Maniacos and their Members Family during this tragic time from the ~Majestic North Carolina Chapter~ :angel:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> THANK GOD EVERYBODY STILL HAS THEIR LIFE. HOPE THE FAMILY MAKES A FULL RECOVERY. ANOTHER CLEAN RIDE WILL COME LATER





> the just.us family sends there prayers.





> *X2*





> :angel:





> SRY TO HEAR THAT PRAYERS GO OUT TO HIS FAMILY





> REALLY SORRY TO HEAR WHAT HAPPENED WE SEND THEM OUR PRAYERS FROM LOS PATRONES C.C. HOPE THEY HAVE A SPEEDY RECOVERY AND BACK HOME.





> Prayers go out to that family, for real.





> SORRY TO HEAR THAT, HOPE EVERYONE MAKES A FULL AND SPEEDY RECOVERY.





> :angel: :angel:





> :angel: :angel:





> x2






> *SORRY TO HEAR THAT OUR PRAYERS GO OUT TO THE FAMILIA AND THE MANAICOS...HOPE EVERYTHING TURNS OUT FIRME.......* :0





> It is an awful thing when somethin like this happens-- and since everybody walked away that day GOD was there- which he will be as well to help them recover .
> MY PRAYERS ARE WITH YALL





> THAT SUCKS HOPE THERE OK , WE SEND OUR PRAYERS ...





> :angel:





> :angel: May God Bless them!!! Prayers go out to the Maniacos and their Members Family during this tragic time from the ~Majestic North Carolina Chapter~ :angel:


thanks guys god bless


----------



## MR. Qwik Deville (Dec 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 12 2009, 09:56 PM~12686953
> *thanks guys god bless
> *


ttt for a fellow rider


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

Prayers go out to him and his family :angel:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

http://www.39online.com/pages/landing_news...2691&feedID=155


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Hey fellas I don't think we can stress how much he apreciated yalls conccern for the issue but they hospital is askin for 15grand up front to be able to transfer his 3year old son to a special burn relief unit now were not askin for 15grand from yall but a lil here and a lil there in houston the homie streetshow is doing all he can to get some funds together but I KNOW THERE ARE SOME MORE FORTUNATE PEOPLE OUT THERE THAT PUT THOUSANDS OF DOLLARS IN THERE CARS A LIL DONATION WOULD NOT HURT!!!!!!!! 15GRAND IS NOT A PRICE TO PUT ONA CHILDS LIFE ALL WE CAN DO IS ASK


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 12 2009, 10:28 PM~12687394
> *Hey fellas I don't think we can stress how much he apreciated yalls conccern for the issue but they hospital is askin for 15grand up front to be able to transfer his 3year old son to a special burn relief unit now were not askin for 15grand from yall but a lil here and a lil there in houston the homie streetshow is doing all he can to get some funds together but I KNOW THERE ARE SOME MORE FORTUNATE PEOPLE OUT THERE THAT PUT THOUSANDS OF DOLLARS IN THERE CARS A LIL DONATION WOULD NOT HURT!!!!!!!! 15GRAND IS NOT A PRICE TO PUT ONA CHILDS LIFE ALL WE CAN DO IS ASK
> *


thanks homie we can do it info on my signature


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 12 2009, 10:30 PM~12687428
> *thanks homie we can do it info on my signature
> *


Bet dat homie ill see u this weekend at da car wash n ill giv u my donation then


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

any one knows how many units of plasma he will need? i know my job sells that for @ 300 each, but you can donate blood and get plasma from it


----------



## AZ state-city CG (Sep 27, 2008)

i send my prayers to the family :angel: :angel:


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

:angel: :angel:


----------



## Techniquesphx (Jul 21, 2006)

SORRY TO HEARD ABOUT THE BAD NEWS, WE'LL KEEP THEM IN OUR PRAYERS. FROM "TECHNIQUES CAR CLUB"


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

thanks everyone


----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)

Our prayers go out to the family on behalf of Low 4 Life Car Club. We will keep the family in our prayers and pray for a speedy recovery... :angel: The man above will take of them.


----------



## low4lifecc (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Girly_Lowrider_@Jan 13 2009, 07:37 AM~12689855
> *Our prayers go out to the family on behalf of Low 4 Life Car Club. We will keep the family in our prayers and pray for a speedy recovery... :angel:  The man above will take of them.
> *


x2


----------



## King Daddy (Jul 13, 2006)

My prayers are with the family in this situation. May every need be meet in Jesus name. Amen


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

Man Im sending my prayers out to that rider and his family. This is defenitley a tragedy of epic proportions. I am also posting this topic on Low-Riders.com for those that don't frequent layitlow.


----------



## datdude-oc (Jan 24, 2006)

Prayers from the Outta Control C C go out to the family and club stay strong they will be healed . You can always get another car.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

I TALKED TO THOMAS(CRISPY) SAID HE WAS WALKING AROUND THE HOSPITAL LOOKING AT ASS TO KEEP HIS MINE OFF THINGS....... :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

I STILL CAN'T BELEIVE IT. HOW DID THE CAR CATCH FLAME?


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 12 2009, 11:41 PM~12687599
> *any one knows how many units of plasma he will need? i know my job sells that for @ 300 each, but you can donate blood and get plasma from it
> *


:wave:


----------



## cybercholo (Aug 9, 2005)

Sorry to hear what happened. I hope for the best.


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 12 2009, 05:40 PM~12682862
> *ONE OF THE MEMBERS OF MANIACOS CARCLUB WAS INVOLDED IN A TRAGEDI LAST SUNDAY WHILE ATTENDING A LOCAL PICNIC. HIS CAR CAUGHT ON FIRE WITH HIS WHOLE FAMILY INSIDE . HIS 3 YEAR OLD SON  GOT SEVERE 3RD DEGREE BURNS AND HIM AND HIS WIFE GOT INJURED AS WELL . WE HAVE  MORE INFO IN THE HOUSTON TOPIC BUT THE L.A. CHAPTER HAS ASKED ME TO POST THIS TOPIC FOR ALL THE FELLOW MEMBERS AND FRIENDS OF THE MANIACOS CAR CLUB THAT MIGHT NOT GO INTO OTHER TOPICS.LETS  HELP ONE TRUE RIDER IN TIME OF NEED . I WILL POST EVENTS COMMING UP TO HELP HIM AND HIS FAMILY FOR NOW WE HAVE OPEN AN ACCOUNT TO HELP PAY FOR MEDICAL EXPENSES HERE IS THE INFO:
> Wells Fargo Bank
> Rolland D Mechill
> ...



Hope everyone involved gets well soon. Our best wishes goes out to Rolland and his Family. From all of us at Pro Hopper.  :yessad:


----------



## theloyaltyones (Mar 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life_@Jan 12 2009, 10:04 PM~12687067
> *Prayers go out to him and his family :angel:
> *


x2.... :angel: :angel: :angel: from LOYALTY ONES .C.C


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

Positive thoughts and best wishes for a speedy recovery. Jae


----------



## LC CONNECTEK (May 6, 2008)

our prayers go to u n u family from us the lowrider connection crew


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

AUCTION FOR THE LIL HOMIE ROLAND


----------



## BigPete (Sep 27, 2005)

the new torres empire shop is willing to do the labor work (hydraulics) for free on the car that is geting donated to homeboy that lost his car in the fire this weekend.


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Damn that hit's close to home for me... My 69 Impala caught fire leaving a picnic I was going to take 3 of my grand children home but at the last moment I decided to take them in my Astro van cause my hydro's were having problems and my friend said he would take it back to Ceasar at Irving customz, on his way out of the park it caught fire... My heart goes out to this family... If there taking donations please post who and where to send it off to.. 
Homie John - Ft Worth ULC..


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Donations can be sent to any Wells Fargo
Roland J. Mechell
acct#5358364635

or via paypal 

[email protected]


----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Girly_Lowrider_@Jan 13 2009, 07:37 AM~12689855
> *Our prayers go out to the family on behalf of Low 4 Life Car Club. We will keep the family in our prayers and pray for a speedy recovery... :angel:  The man above will take of them.
> *



 for the lil one


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*Our prayers go out to the family on behalf of ESTILO CAR CLUB. We will keep the family in our prayers. God Bless you all in this time of need. I hope his son gets better soon.*


----------



## Biz-MN (Jul 19, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 12 2009, 10:28 PM~12687394
> *Hey fellas I don't think we can stress how much he apreciated yalls conccern for the issue but they hospital is askin for 15grand up front to be able to transfer his 3year old son to a special burn relief unit now were not askin for 15grand from yall but a lil here and a lil there in houston the homie streetshow is doing all he can to get some funds together but I KNOW THERE ARE SOME MORE FORTUNATE PEOPLE OUT THERE THAT PUT THOUSANDS OF DOLLARS IN THERE CARS A LIL DONATION WOULD NOT HURT!!!!!!!! 15GRAND IS NOT A PRICE TO PUT ONA CHILDS LIFE ALL WE CAN DO IS ASK
> *


Thats BS :angry:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Jan 13 2009, 03:24 PM~12692493
> *Thats BS :angry:
> *


Stick it to "the man" by donating some money. :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

JUST CAME BACK FROM THE HOSPITAL AND I WAS SOCK TO SEE THE BABY . IF YOU KNOW HIM HE LOOKS TOTALLY DIFFERENT HIS FACE IS SOULED UP AND MOST OF HIS HAIR IS GONE ITS REAL SAD . ALSO HIS HIFE HAD A REAL BAD BUURN ON HER FACE . SHE IS GONA NEED A PLASTIC SERGURY . THOMAS IS ALOT MORE CALM NOW HIS FACE IS SOULD UP TOO AND HIS HAND IS BAD THEY AFRRAID HE MIGHT LOOSE MOVEMENT ON THAT HAND BUT TRU ALL HE JUST KEEP TELLING ME IS THAT ALL HE WORRIES IS BOUT HIS WIFE AND HIS KID . HE EVENT SAID THAT WE WANTS HIS SON AND WIFE TO TO SHRINERS BEFORE HIM IF MONEY ISNT ENOUGH . HE TOLD ME TO THANK EVERYBODY FOR BEEING WITH HIM IN THESE TIME OF NEED .
HOMIES RIDE AT THESTORAGE LOT


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

our prayers and thoughts are with them


Royal Image Familia


----------



## KNDYLAC (Jun 27, 2007)

Our prayers go out to the family from the Just Klownin C.C. familia


----------



## KNDYLAC (Jun 27, 2007)

Our prayers go out to the family from the Just Klownin C.C. familia


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

Our prayers are with the family. Supreme Styles ccsd sends their respect.


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

SORRY TO HEAR THIS.I HOPE EVERYONE INVOLVED RECOVERS WELL FROM THIS.OUR PRAYERS FROM STREETDREAMZ C.C. ARE WITH THEM.


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

Deepest prayers go out from REPENTANCE C.C. to all effected by this tragedy. God bless. :angel: :angel:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 13 2009, 01:37 PM~12692593
> *JUST CAME BACK FROM THE HOSPITAL AND I WAS SOCK TO SEE THE BABY . IF YOU KNOW HIM HE LOOKS TOTALLY DIFFERENT HIS FACE IS SOULED UP AND MOST OF HIS HAIR IS GONE ITS REAL SAD . ALSO HIS HIFE HAD A REAL BAD BUURN ON HER FACE . SHE IS GONA NEED A PLASTIC SERGURY . THOMAS IS ALOT MORE CALM NOW HIS FACE IS SOULD UP TOO AND HIS HAND IS BAD THEY AFRRAID HE MIGHT LOOSE MOVEMENT ON THAT HAND BUT TRU ALL HE JUST KEEP TELLING ME IS THAT ALL HE WORRIES IS BOUT HIS WIFE AND HIS KID . HE EVENT SAID THAT WE WANTS HIS SON AND WIFE TO TO SHRINERS BEFORE HIM IF MONEY ISNT ENOUGH . HE TOLD ME TO THANK EVERYBODY FOR BEEING WITH HIM IN THESE TIME OF NEED .
> HOMIES RIDE AT THESTORAGE LOT
> 
> ...


Christ be with them!


----------



## Hawaiian Built (Jan 27, 2007)

Real sorry to hear tragic news like that. Prayers are with him and his Family.
From tha StreetDreamZ family


----------



## Ancheta_Workshop (Jun 12, 2008)

Our prayers goes to him and his family from City Cruisers CC


----------



## La Fa '08 (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

check out the items i have for auction...all money going to the family


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=12693353


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

thi is sad,,,,i will try and help


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

I just paypal'd a few bucks...I'll try to send more at the end of the month


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

How'd it happen? must have been bad if they couldnt get out in time.

I'll be praying for the little guy


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

sorry to hear about thos tragedy :angel: i hope my donation will help i wish for a quick recovery from HOMIEZ ONLY C.C


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

ETERNAL ROLLERZ WILL KEEP THEM IN THEIR PRAYERS.


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

sorry to hear about that ... our prayers go out to your family from passionate rides waco tx ............ hope they have a speedy recovery....


----------



## 83 lolo cut (Aug 19, 2005)

thoughts and prayers go out to his son and family from CITY KNIGHTS C.C.


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

for sure we are goiin to pray for the family and the little boy, sad to hear what happened


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

:happysad: how the kid doing


----------



## Cruising Ink (Feb 5, 2006)

sorry to hear about this, we have a forum for the rgv lowriders i have posted the donation info to help out in what we can, also any updated info on this pm me the info so i can post it on there as well


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

thats very sad! :tears: i hope they all recover quickly from this...

did the hydro's catch fire?


----------



## BLVDBROUGHAM (Apr 9, 2006)

my prayers go out to the family ..... :angel:


----------



## 1970 (Feb 19, 2006)

sorry to hear that.our prayers are with the family. :angel:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

our prayers and wishes for a speedy recovery go out to this family. :angel:




tell the homie to keep his head up. i got 2 kids myself and would hate it if anything ever happen to them


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

sorry to hear that homie... my condolences :tears: :angel:


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

:angel: i'm so sorry to here about ur loss.. my heart and condolences got gout to you and ur fammily..


----------



## PINKY (Jan 13, 2004)

HEY WE ARE HAVING A PICNIC ON SUNDAY AT ELYSIAN PARK FOR ANYONE WHO CAN PLEASE HELP A HOMIE.WE WILL HAVE FOOD AND ALL DONATIONS WILL BE APPRECIATED.WE ARE GOING TO BE RAFFLING THINGS AND WILL KEEP YOU ALL POSTED DURING THE WEEK.ALSO FOR THE DIE HARDS THAT ARE GOING TO POMONA SWAPMEET PLEASE STOP BY THE MUNOZ HYDRAULICS BOOTH WE WILL HAVE A FUND THERE.WILL LET YOU GUYS KNOW WHAT SPACE ALBERT IS IN TOM ARROW.AND THE PICNIC WILL START AT 10 AM.AND FROM ALL THE MANIACOS......THANK YOU AND GOD BLESS


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Jan 14 2009, 01:15 AM~12699509
> *HEY WE ARE HAVING A PICNIC ON SUNDAY AT ELYSIAN PARK FOR ANYONE WHO CAN PLEASE HELP A HOMIE.WE WILL HAVE FOOD AND ALL DONATIONS WILL BE APPRECIATED.WE ARE GOING TO BE RAFFLING THINGS AND WILL KEEP YOU ALL POSTED DURING THE WEEK.ALSO FOR THE DIE HARDS THAT ARE GOING TO POMONA SWAPMEET PLEASE STOP BY THE MUNOZ HYDRAULICS BOOTH WE WILL HAVE A FUND THERE.WILL LET YOU GUYS KNOW WHAT SPACE ALBERT IS IN TOM ARROW.AND THE PICNIC WILL START AT 10 AM.AND FROM ALL THE MANIACOS......THANK YOU AND GOD BLESS
> *


TTT for the good cause


----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

may god bless there family! :angel: jerzey riders will keep them in our prayers!


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

UPDATE:

PAY PAL: $564.76
CHECKS: $150.00
ACCOUNT $110.00


*TOTAL: 824.76*


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jan 14 2009, 09:42 AM~12700719
> *UPDATE:
> 
> PAY PAL: $564.76
> ...


Not bad for a few days of donations


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

am sorry to hear about this i cant even being to imagine what the family is going through i hope the kid gets better  paypal sent


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

THANKS TO ALL FOR YOUR LOVE AND SUPPORT IN MY FAMILYS TIME OF NEED,YOU ARE ALL GREATLY APPRECIATED ,I DONT KNOW WHAT I WOULD DO WITH OUT THE LOVE N SUPPORT.




THOMAS MECHELL AND FAMILY...


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jan 12 2009, 05:45 PM~12682918
> *:angel: my god bless you & your family in your time of need..
> *


x2 :angel:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jan 14 2009, 12:25 PM~12702477
> *THANKS TO ALL FOR YOUR LOVE AND SUPPORT IN MY FAMILYS TIME OF NEED,YOU ARE ALL GREATLY APPRECIATED ,I DONT KNOW WHAT I WOULD DO WITH OUT THE LOVE N SUPPORT.
> THOMAS MECHELL AND FAMILY...
> *


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

ttt


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

you know, this topic and the other one have gotten alot of support going out to the family. you should print out these topics and show them how many people are thinking of them and wishing the best for them. it's unfortunate for something like that to happen. hope they have a speedy recovery.


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

CALIRIDERS SENDS OUR PRAYERS AND SUPPORT


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

\


> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jan 15 2009, 12:23 AM~12709775
> *ok here is the deal for all the lowrider bike clubs and car clubs all sales from tonight till march first 10% of the gross will go to the family we will be posting up a topic tomorrow
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

Wicked Metal Works tax time sale 10% of the profits will go to Roland


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jan 15 2009, 12:07 AM~12710194
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

LINK IS IN THE SIG!! HOPE IT GOES WELL...


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

UPDATE on money
PAY PAL $804.04
CHECK $150.00
ACCOUNT $110.00
1,064.04
PENDING $2000.00

*GRAND TOTAL 3,064.04COLOR]*


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Cruising Ink (Feb 5, 2006)

I have posted the donation info on a site we have for rgvlowriders and I was trying to get something organized but my girl has been in labor since last night regardless if someone can pm links to all the items for sale that way I can post em and get the word out there, while we get something organized over here.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowerdimension63_@Jan 15 2009, 08:38 AM~12711804
> *I have posted the donation info on a site we have for rgvlowriders and I was trying to get something organized but my girl has been in labor since last night regardless if someone can pm links to all the items for sale that way I can post em and get the word out there, while we get something organized over here.
> *


  my peeps from el valluco thanks for the support


----------



## Cruising Ink (Feb 5, 2006)

no problem anything I can do to help ill do it I haven't been home or sleeped much been in the hospital myself, at least I got my phone to be on lil while I wait for mini me to be born


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

THANK YOU ALL FOR HAVING MY FAMILLYS BACK ..ITS GREATLY APPRECIATED.


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jan 15 2009, 10:24 AM~12712141
> *THANK YOU ALL FOR HAVING MY FAMILLYS BACK ..ITS GREATLY APPRECIATED.
> *


Homie were lowriders, that's we do, stick together.. All we have is family, clubs and each other...


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jan 15 2009, 09:46 AM~12712312
> *Homie were lowriders, that's we do, stick together.. All we have is family, clubs and each other...
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jan 15 2009, 10:48 AM~12712325
> *:yes:
> *


Damn that hit's close to home for me... My 69 Impala caught fire leaving a picnic I was going to take 3 of my grand children home but at the last moment I decided to take them in my Astro van cause my hydro's were having problems and my friend said he would take it back to Ceasar at Irving customz, on his way out of the park it caught fire... Thank God no one was hurt, cars can be replaced.. 
My heart goes out to your family... If there taking donations please post who and where to send it off to.. 
Homie John - Ft Worth ULC..


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jan 15 2009, 10:03 AM~12712443
> *Damn that hit's close to home for me... My 69 Impala caught fire leaving a picnic I was going to take 3 of my grand children home but at the last moment I decided to take them in my Astro van cause my hydro's were having problems and my friend said he would take it back to Ceasar at Irving customz, on his way out of the park it caught fire... Thank God no one was hurt, cars can be replaced..
> My heart goes out to your family... If there taking donations please post who and where to send it off to..
> Homie John - Ft Worth ULC..
> ...


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...%3D0%26_fvi%3D1


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jan 15 2009, 10:46 AM~12712312
> *Homie were lowriders, that's we do, stick together.. All we have is family, clubs and each other...
> *


*I know he's got some love and support coming from Northern Illinois*


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

I think we need to put this out there. We all need to carry fire extingishers.. I now carry 2 and not in my trunk. I carry them in my car cause we just never know what can happen.. When I reported my loss to Hagerty's for my claim, they didn't trip at all. They told me the number one cause of total loss for classic cars is electrical fire...


----------



## supersporting88 (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jan 15 2009, 12:22 PM~12712613
> *I think we need to put this out there. We all need to carry fire extingishers.. I now carry 2 and not in my trunk. I carry them in my car cause we just never know what can happen.. When I reported my loss to Hagerty's for my claim, they didn't trip at all. They told me the number one cause of total loss for classic cars is electrical fire...
> *



I am thinking about running one of these systems in the trunk once I get lifted along with carrying an extinguisher in the car.

http://store.summitracing.com/partdetail.a...15&autoview=sku

They also have 10LBS systems that cost a little more


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)




----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

damm sorry to hear that , glad ever1 was able to get away


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## Cruising Ink (Feb 5, 2006)

ok dont have any cash right now just had a baby and will miss 1 week of work but i got 5 brand new truucha videos will auction them separate shipping will be included anywhere in the 48 us states the volumes i have are 2 of #11, #13, #10 and volume #15 remember each is separate, so bidding will start at $10 each, and they are brand new and sealed will post pics when i get home from hospital i will only accept paypal so i can transfer the cash asap


----------



## 8REGAL_LIMITED4 (May 30, 2007)

Can i have the paypal email address to send donations to, Im working on getting some guys in Nebraska to help out and our PRAYERS are with you God Bless


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 8REGAL_LIMITED4_@Jan 17 2009, 10:18 AM~12731789
> *Can i have the paypal email address to send donations to, Im working on getting some guys in Nebraska to help out and our PRAYERS are with you God Bless
> *


[email protected] 

thanks for helping out


----------



## 8REGAL_LIMITED4 (May 30, 2007)

Truley sad and makes me think twice about everyday with my family and how one good deed could turn out tragic for me and my kids...


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

LINK IS IN THE SIG!! 

THIS IS MOVING TOO SLOW!!! LETS GET THESE GONE!!! SOONER THE BETTER!!!


----------



## 8REGAL_LIMITED4 (May 30, 2007)

Hey guys my homie here in town has some 30" rims for sale, i know their not lowrider style but he said anything that he can sell the rims for over 4500 is going to profit the fund...he only wants 5500 and they are worth 7500

Please let people know ASAP and if you can sell them for 5500 then he will donate the 1000.00 once he recieves payment... 

Prayers and thoughts from Nebraska

Item number: 270331420265 ON EBAY


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

our praiyers our with your family


----------



## cadilinc (Jul 5, 2007)

:angel: :angel: may god bless and help this family to pull thru and wish them a healthy and speedy recovery


----------



## DL95Linc (Jan 9, 2009)

On behalf of Distinctive Lifestyles Car Club Chicago, our prayers go out to the family and we aslo pray for a speedy recovery. :angel: :angel:


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

may god bless the family in need at this tragic time and may god give strenth to parents of this young boy to hold up for there son :tears: :angel:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:angel: GOD BLESS YUR FAMILIA!!


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jan 15 2009, 12:39 PM~12713788
> *
> *



It was nice meeting you today...hope you had a good time out here and lets keep our prayer's for your son sergery.


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

im not a rich man by no mean, but i can sacrafice something for a week to come up with money , theres a wellsfargo account set up,,can someone post that 4 me please,
Thomas i pray for you and your familia homie..Keep strong and your head up. GOD BLESS~


----------



## 48bomb (May 4, 2008)

Our thoughts and prayers go out to your family! From all of us in Familia Unida C.C :angel:


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

im about to put this on the lowrider page


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Jan 18 2009, 11:38 PM~12745870
> *It was nice meeting you today...hope you had a good time out here and lets keep our prayer's for your son sergery.
> *


  SAME HERE HOMMI AND THANKS FOR EVERYTHING ONCE AGINE...ME N MY FAMILY R GUNNA TRY N SWING THROUGH LA B4 WE GO HOME SO MAYBE WE CAN KICK IT AGINE...


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jan 20 2009, 05:54 PM~12764000
> * SAME HERE HOMMI AND THANKS FOR EVERYTHING ONCE AGINE...ME N MY FAMILY R GUNNA TRY N SWING THROUGH LA B4 WE GO HOME SO MAYBE WE CAN KICK IT AGINE...
> *



YEAH SOUNDS GOOD LET ME KNOW..... WILL KICK IT  STAY UP HOMIIE


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Jan 20 2009, 06:13 PM~12764189
> *YEAH SOUNDS GOOD LET ME KNOW..... WILL KICK IT  STAY UP HOMIIE
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jan 20 2009, 08:26 PM~12764292
> *
> *


what's up man, how's life out there?


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 20 2009, 06:30 PM~12764333
> *what's up man, how's life out there?
> *


COOL I LUV IT HERE,BUT IM READY TO GET BACK 2 MY BABIES...AND THANKS ONCE AGINE 2 YOU N EVERY 1 THATS BEEN HELPING ME....I APPRECIATE IT.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jan 21 2009, 11:47 AM~12770241
> *COOL I LUV IT HERE,BUT IM READY TO GET BACK 2 MY BABIES...AND THANKS ONCE AGINE 2 YOU N EVERY 1 THATS BEEN HELPING ME....I APPRECIATE IT.
> *


no problem man, you'll be united again soon back in houston. take care bro.


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

Wuz up thomas how wuz da picnic out there I c u gettin better how's lil roland? :cheesy:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Jan 21 2009, 09:42 PM~12777879
> *Wuz up thomas  how wuz da picnic out there  I c u gettin better  how's lil roland? :cheesy:
> *


IT WAS A GOOD TURN OUT,AND ROLAND IS GETTN BETER HE GOT ONE MORE SURGERY THEN HE HAS TO HEAL AND WELL B HEADED BACK...


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

Say big homie i glad too see you getting better and lil man is doing better too. If u need anything holla at me if i got u got it. Our prayers are with u and the fam.


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HE_HATE_ME_@Jan 24 2009, 09:46 AM~12801124
> *Say big homie i glad too see you getting better and lil man is doing better too. If u need anything holla at me if i got u got it. Our prayers are with u and the fam.
> *


THANKS BIG BUDA, ILL KEEP U N MIND..


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

On behalf of Low Creations C.C. our prayers go out to him and his family.. Get Better Soon..


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Jan 24 2009, 11:34 PM~12806766
> *On behalf of Low Creations C.C. our prayers go out to him and his family.. Get Better Soon..
> *


THANKS HOMMI..


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jan 25 2009, 12:56 PM~12809060
> *THANKS HOMMI..
> *


hey homie were gonna have a car wash on saturday for your family take care and get better


----------



## El raton (Oct 8, 2003)

hope you and your fam get better homie cars come and go we can always replace a ride but not a person


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jan 24 2009, 09:42 AM~12801096
> *IT WAS A GOOD TURN OUT,AND ROLAND IS GETTN BETER HE GOT ONE MORE SURGERY THEN HE HAS TO HEAL AND WELL B HEADED BACK...
> *


Man just got out of church(bible study) and was thinking about your boy. Glad to hear he is doing better. Praise the Lord.  

God bless you and your family bro. :angel:


----------



## TITOKUSTOMZ (Dec 9, 2008)

x2


----------



## TITOKUSTOMZ (Dec 9, 2008)




----------



## big nate (Nov 13, 2008)

wish all the best and a speedy recovery for the family


----------



## Cruising Ink (Feb 5, 2006)

good to hear lil roland is doing better:biggrin:


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowerdimension63_@Jan 29 2009, 07:38 AM~12846705
> *good to hear lil roland is doing better:biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

we had a car wash for roland today in amarillo made $200 il deposit into the account monday just sorry it wasnt more


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Jan 31 2009, 06:03 PM~12869388
> *we had a car wash for roland today in amarillo made $200 il deposit into the account monday just sorry it wasnt more
> *


   THANKS HOMIE EVERYTHING COUNTS THANKS FROM THE HEART


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Jan 31 2009, 08:03 PM~12869388
> *we had a car wash for roland today in amarillo made $200 il deposit into the account monday just sorry it wasnt more
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 31 2009, 07:05 PM~12869397
> *   THANKS HOMIE EVERYTHING COUNTS THANKS FROM THE HEART
> *


we are already making plans for another one for yall homie


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Jan 31 2009, 11:26 PM~12871848
> *we are already making plans for another one for yall homie
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Jan 31 2009, 07:03 PM~12869388
> *we had a car wash for roland today in amarillo made $200 il deposit into the account monday just sorry it wasnt more
> *


hey stevie we should do the car wash sometime next month


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Jan 31 2009, 11:29 PM~12871867
> *hey stevie we should do the car wash sometime next month
> *


you know im up for it homie hopefully we can get some more support this time and raise more cash


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jan 24 2009, 09:42 AM~12801096
> *IT WAS A GOOD TURN OUT,AND ROLAND IS GETTN BETER HE GOT ONE MORE SURGERY THEN HE HAS TO HEAL AND WELL B HEADED BACK...
> *


  thats good news homie.........stay up........


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jan 24 2009, 09:42 AM~12801096
> *IT WAS A GOOD TURN OUT,AND ROLAND IS GETTN BETER HE GOT ONE MORE SURGERY THEN HE HAS TO HEAL AND WELL B HEADED BACK...
> *



To Your family from the Urban Legends C.C Family we glad that your all doin better. Were glad to know that prayer works.


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Jan 28 2009, 10:38 PM~12844794
> *Man just got out of church(bible study) and was thinking about your boy. Glad to hear he is doing better. Praise the Lord.
> APPRECIATE IT HOMMI,AND THATS WHAT I SAY..PRAISE THE LORD..
> God bless you and your family bro.  :angel:
> *


THANKS HOMMI.


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Feb 1 2009, 08:29 AM~12873153
> * thats good news homie.........stay up........
> *


SUP BIG HOMMI IMA PM U......


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

I WOULD LIKE TO TELL ALL OF YOU THANKS FOR THE LOVE AND SUPPORT U HAVE BEEN SHOWN MY FAMILY, I WISH ROLAND WAS OLD ENOUGH TO UNDERSTAND HOW MUCH EVERYONE CARES FOR HIM,AND THE THINGS THAT R BEING DONE FOR HIM......


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Feb 1 2009, 11:46 PM~12878896
> *I WOULD LIKE TO TELL ALL OF YOU  THANKS FOR THE LOVE AND SUPPORT U HAVE BEEN SHOWN MY FAMILY, I WISH ROLAND WAS OLD ENOUGH TO UNDERSTAND HOW MUCH EVERYONE CARES FOR HIM,AND THE THINGS THAT R BEING DONE FOR HIM......
> *


 :thumbsup: Never underestimate the love a family can provide. 
Best wishes to your family and Roland.


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Feb 1 2009, 10:49 PM~12878931
> *:thumbsup: Never underestimate the love a family can provide.
> Best wishes to your family and Roland.
> *


THANKS BIG HOMMI


----------



## emhomie626 (Jun 19, 2006)

SORRY TO HEAR BOUT THIS ACCIDENT! I PRAY THAT EVERYTHING GETS BETTER FOR YOUR LIL BOY!


----------



## LVdroe (Feb 21, 2007)

our prayers ..good times...


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Jan 31 2009, 06:03 PM~12869388
> *we had a car wash for roland today in amarillo made $200 il deposit into the account monday just sorry it wasnt more
> *


deposited the cash in the account today were planning another carwash soon to help the lil homie out anyway we can


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

my prayers goes out to the family


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

hows lil man doin? what bout you and your wife, how you doin?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

spoke to thomas earlier this week and he says his family his doing well..


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)

OUR PRAYERS TO THE FAMILY!!!!! FROM SOCIOS CC :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## jr. maniacos (Jan 13, 2009)

:angel:


----------



## Cadillac1 (Apr 12, 2004)

I hope you guys come out of this in good shape. I am a long time rider and i hate to hear about things like this. It is very good to hear that Roland is getting better.


----------



## POLOUNO (Aug 29, 2005)

_My prayers go out to them, PRAYING to Our Lord to BLESS THEM ALL to make a fast recovery and they may get back on their feet once again._


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

any news on the lil man hows he doing


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Feb 9 2009, 10:38 PM~12958148
> *any news on the lil man hows he doing
> *


lil man is back home doing good he going back out to cali in a couple of weeks for check up. tthanks for yas concer we deeply aprecciate the love


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 9 2009, 10:40 PM~12958178
> *lil man is back home doing good he going back out to cali in a couple of weeks for check up. tthanks for yas concer we deeply aprecciate the love
> *


happy 2 hear little man back home!!!!!!!
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

ROLANDS GETTN BETTER STILL SORE FROM THE SURGERYS,BUT HES BACK TO PLAYN WITH HIS CARS AND FIGHTIN WITH HIS SISTER..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Feb 11 2009, 02:19 PM~12973627
> *ROLANDS GETTN BETTER STILL SORE FROM THE SURGERYS,BUT HES BACK TO PLAYN WITH HIS CARS AND FIGHTIN WITH HIS SISTER..
> *


that's good man, did you like the g.p.?


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 11 2009, 12:20 PM~12973639
> *that's good man, did you like the g.p.?
> *


  YES SIR.CAINT WAIT TILL ITS DONE...


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Feb 11 2009, 12:19 PM~12973627
> *ROLANDS GETTN BETTER STILL SORE FROM THE SURGERYS,BUT HES BACK TO PLAYN WITH HIS CARS AND FIGHTIN WITH HIS SISTER..
> *


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Feb 13 2009, 12:45 PM~12994247
> *
> *


SUP BIG HOMMI.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 13 2009, 12:53 PM~12994315
> *
> *


SAY FOO WHEN U BRINGIN YO ASS BACK 2 H TOWN :dunno: :buttkick: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Feb 13 2009, 12:55 PM~12994341
> *SAY FOO WHEN U BRINGIN YO ASS BACK 2 H TOWN :dunno:  :buttkick:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


why u miss me?? :biggrin: in march


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 13 2009, 01:18 PM~12994549
> *why u miss me??  :biggrin:  in march
> *


 :0 CALM DOWN LIL MAMA.. :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Feb 13 2009, 01:25 PM~12994589
> *:0  CALM DOWN BIG DADDY.. :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 12 2009, 08:38 PM~12684310
> *Hope everyone that got hurt makes a full recovery.They will be in our prayers.K. C. Majestics
> *


sorry to hear about the accident my prayers go out to ur family.


----------



## pull1up (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Feb 11 2009, 12:19 PM~12973627
> *ROLANDS GETTN BETTER STILL SORE FROM THE SURGERYS,BUT HES BACK TO PLAYN WITH HIS CARS AND FIGHTIN WITH HIS SISTER..
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## Oso`s Lady (Dec 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Feb 11 2009, 11:19 AM~12973627
> *ROLANDS GETTN BETTER STILL SORE FROM THE SURGERYS,BUT HES BACK TO PLAYN WITH HIS CARS AND FIGHTIN WITH HIS SISTER..
> *


Thats good! I`m glad to hear that! Sometimes I think our kids are stronger then us!


----------



## devious syn (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Oso`s Lady_@Feb 24 2009, 12:26 AM~13093989
> *Thats good! I`m glad to hear that! Sometimes I think our kids are stronger then us!
> *


so true mama.

god bless


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=461899 :0


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

this is a true tragedy hope all recover to good health


----------

